

Ask HN: Does a startup has to fail to get HNers feedback? - trez

Dear HNers,<p>I have noticed many times how valuable HN comments can be. So many skilled people are contributing and provide top level advices.<p>Nonetheless, It seems to me this occurs even more after a startup failed. I noticed (completely unscientific approach here) posts or questions about failure get many times more feedback/comments than the one about asking idea at subjectively the same quality content.<p>To be honest, I failed many time to get some feedback about my new startup. I tried to post at different time, with various subject without success. Last post I submitted (https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5601127) got a single extra point and 2 comments. I'd definitely appreciate to be helped to discover my obvious mistakes before that would be too late.<p>Do I really have to fail first to get your valuable advices/feedback?
======
chris_gogreen
No, you have to ask an interesting question or propose an interesting scenario
for people to want to comment.

------
trez
clickable link <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5601127>

------
orangethirty
Shoot me an email.

